# walnut table



## woodtickgreg (Jan 21, 2012)

[attachment=1230]This is our kitchen table, I made it about 6 yrs. ago, It's about6 1/2' x 4'. walnut top with sapwood and breadboard ends 1" thick, Slab red oak live edge legs 1 1/2" thick x aprox 18" wide. through morticed stretcher with a functional wedge, knock out the wedges and it all comes apart to move. This table is heavy, If you walk into it, it doesn't move you bruse your hip! I csm all of the lumber and air dried. I milled the tree for a friend and he insisted that I take some of the lumber so I took the boards with sapwood and left the better boards for him. the finish is all wipe on and many coats, 1/3 of each, pure tung oil, blo, satin poly and thined with mineral spirits for wipeing. It has served us well, seats 8 comfortably and its rock solid. I call this table the hygrometer as the breadboard ends really swell and shrink with seasonal changes.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 21, 2012)

Very nice-I love walnut!!!!


----------



## Kevin (Jan 21, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> ... I milled the tree for a friend and he insisted that I take some of the lumber so I took the boards with sapwood and left the better boards for him. ...



He might have fallen for that but I wouldn't have.  

Seriously I love sap in my walnut. And I love a knock-down design. And I love a properly designed and built breadboard top. And I love a trestle design, especially a knock-down trestle design. I'm being serious here. 

So, do you think I like your table? I love it! Very well done thanks for showing us. 


.


----------



## CodyS (Jan 22, 2012)

where have your pictures been all my life!!!! (don't take that the wrong way)


----------



## JMC (Jan 22, 2012)

Great job on the table Greg.


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 24, 2012)

Now that table is just downright SEXY!!!!!!!!!!!! Very nicely done.


----------

